# Mav n Grizz update



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

*Here are some Grizz n Mav updates....*
Grizz stops to smell the flowers LOL 








I LOVE MAV!








Grizz is way stronger than my boy jonny LOL 








Somehow Mav got a tie LOl.... now its two ties, musta been that salesman








Mav shares toys with grizz now... very sweet








Grizz likes to get dragged LOL 








Grizz n Jonny









hope you enjoyed.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love your babies.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lookin so handsome! Thats a nice set up you got there man.


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

wow Grizz is a big boy now.....
very nice looking dogs
thanks for sharing


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

OOOOOooooh! nice doggies


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Theyre lookin really good!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

They both look amazing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

They look great! 

What kind of flowers are those Grizz is smelling? They're pretty.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW!!! They are loooooking so good!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

they look great


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Lookin Good! Maverick is turning into a handsome boy!

Stephanie


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Man they both look great how old is griz. cause he looks big


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought they were poppies blue clair some type of wild flower for sure. Grizz turn 9 months on the 9th. He's getting bigger but I'm trying to slim him down. Mav has a big day coming up towards the end of the month  more pics soon! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Grizz and Mav are lookin great Dan. I love the one with Mav tearin up some ties, so whats comin up for Mav ?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Dan, both the boys are looking really good. The photo of Grizz getting dragged is hysterical.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

They are looking great Dan.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wow the boys are looking great dan!  haha i LOVE the pic of grizz smelling the flowers aha and mav is always a stunning guy


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Dogs are lookin really good man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

maverick is gonna be a year old later this month. So we are gonna throw him a party lmao


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> maverick is gonna be a year old later this month. So we are gonna throw him a party lmao


I threw a party for Thrall's first bday! We had friends bring their dogs, and we got a bunch of booze, and we bbq'd. The dogs even got Frosty Paws lol. It was mostly just an excuse to have a party, but it was a good time.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

wow there both awesome dogs your one lucky SOB everday i wanna get another pup even more


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

They are very handsome boys!


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

HAHAH they look like they are having a blast!! nice dogs!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

nice dan. nice.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg MAv is such a stunning lookin guy and Grizz is just too funny, Phoenix lieks to be dragged too, :rofl:


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow they're looking real good! I love the one of Grizz getting dragged =) He's adorable. Mav is such a handsome boy!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

okay dan where did you get that huge tennis ball?? i could only imagine peanut chasing that one! maybe it would last longer..he fetches "pacman" balls.

the boys are looking good!


----------

